# room available in MIRANDA,nsw



## cindy1982 (Oct 31, 2017)

Our place is in MIRANDA , NSW AUSTRALIA .

We are looking for a Female flatmate with a permanent job who will share an apartment with a professional, bubbly, friendly, helpful and respectful easy going couple...

Our flatmate must be clean, tidy, respectful and not smoking no drugs and no pet.

Our apartment is located at Miranda and very convenient to everything.

- Westfield Miranda Shopping Centre (3-5 min walk) 
- Supermarket (2 mins walk), - Coles, Aldi, Woolies 
- Chemist/Pharmacist, Miranda Medical Centre, Sutherland Hospital 
- Miranda Train Station, Buses or Taxi (8 minutes walk) 
- Loads off-street parking. 
- Close to the gym / Yoga Centre 
- Our area is 30 minutes away from the City 
- Our apartment is also opposite a park and massive football field

In your room you have 
- built-in cabinet 
- dressing table 
- bed (double size) 
- Pillow and blanket provided 
- TV and DVD player 
- Laundry basket and hangers provided 
- Unlimited WIFI included 
- Fridge, washing machine, iron, hairdryer provided 
- Guaranteed ALL bills included (gas, hot water, electricity etc) 
So if you think it will suit you plz call cindy 0431340732
landline : ( 02 95240570 )


----------

